# Throat tickle



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

Its keeping me up at night, and today it won't go away. I have a deep tickle in my throat that causes me to cough quite often....and the more I cough, the more hoarseness I get. Could this be due to the nodule on my thyroid, and should I worry?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There are many causes of this symptom; a number of them are quite benign. If it's that annoying and causing havoc with your sleep, have your doctor check it out.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> Its keeping me up at night, and today it won't go away. I have a deep tickle in my throat that causes me to cough quite often....and the more I cough, the more hoarseness I get. Could this be due to the nodule on my thyroid, and should I worry?


Now that is hard to say. It could be and maybe not. You may wish to have an ENT have a look. Let us know.

Have you taken any of the usual cough drops to ease your throat and it has not helped? That could be a clue.


----------



## alikat (Feb 6, 2010)

yes, I've taken throat syrups and allergy medicines, hoping to help. But, nothing seems to take care of it. I am going to see about going to my physician first, and let him decide where I should go from there.

I'll fill you in when I know more.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

alikat said:


> yes, I've taken throat syrups and allergy medicines, hoping to help. But, nothing seems to take care of it. I am going to see about going to my physician first, and let him decide where I should go from there.
> 
> I'll fill you in when I know more.


If you have done that, then I agree....................it bears looking into. Glad you are goind to se your doctor about it and please let us know.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a terrible coughing and gagging episode and it turned out to be related to aspiration pneumonia. Then I had another episode and it was throught to be cricoarytenoid arthritis. And I've recently learned that my brother has had a similar episode and they diagnosed it as Milroy's Disease [lymphedema].

Choking and gagging can be terribly frightening. Will look forward to hearing what your doctor thinks.


----------

